# Pod's, tanks or RDA



## Stranger (21/10/20)

What's your preference ?

Billet box classed as a tank.

Squonk classed as an RDA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)

I sub-ohm, RTA, RDTA and RDA and all of them in MTL and DL

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/20)

I only use RTA's... and RDA's.... and RDTA's.... and squonk ever so often.... with a pod inbetween now and again....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/20)

Apparently I'm messed up, as I use 'em all ... 0.1 to 2+ Ohms, regulated an' not... RTA's... RDA's... RDTA's... the occasional squonk ... even a couple of pod mods for stealth(y) vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/10/20)

Yet again. Alles wat malles. 
Every way possibly as long as I vape!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi (22/10/20)

Variety is the spice of life.... So all for me plz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964 (22/10/20)

Mostly tanks but rta and rdta a few times for the "just because" factor. My problem is I stashed up on coils to sink a small battleship before I retired a few years ago and want to use them up first. And creature of habit to be honest. And tinkering with diy recipes is just so much more fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

RTAs, RDAs and RDTAs, commercal coil tanks only if the RBA is available. No interest in pods for a now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (22/10/20)

The analyses so far

The messed up folk are in the lead by a bit, with the folk who think they know what they want a bit behind, followed by clouds bro clouds. Podders are a no show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (22/10/20)

'Messed up', forsooth...

I prefer to think of myself as a completist.

Or a hoarder, not too sure which.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/20)

Stranger said:


> The analyses so far
> 
> The messed up folk are in the lead by a bit, with the folk who think they know what they want a bit behind, followed by clouds bro clouds. Podders are a no show.



O gowan ... I'll bet that most, if not all vapers have at least one "sneaky-sneaky" / stealth mod, (aka podmod), in their respective war chests 

As to the rest of us "messed up" folk ... I'm siding with @DavyH on this one, and going with completist , (_an obsessive, typically indiscriminate, collector or fan of something_), as to the rest, the cloud blowers and the indecisive, (renamed Plodders henceforth) ... the Rabbit hole awaits your presence guys ... come on over

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (23/10/20)

Need more options. I use tanks and pods.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (23/10/20)

Just vote pods ,..... they really need the help.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/10/20)

Stranger said:


> Just vote pods ,..... they really need the help.



"Let's make Pods great again!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (23/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "Let's make Pods great again!"



I've watched Invasion of the Body Snatchers often enough to be very wary of the pod people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (23/10/20)

RDA's, RTA's...MTL & DL....Sometimes RDL... Have a few pods but they were for MTL so no longer in use as I get better flavour and batt life with my mod and MTL Attys... Tried commercial coils again 3 months ago(The first was 2 years & 11 months ago with my first Mod, Smoke AL85 & Baby beast tank) but I'm a tinkerer, I enjoy trying different coils with different cotton at different heights with different wicking methods... you get the drift …. I also Squonk and use a mech occasionally... The rabbit Hole is Real But I've made myself right at home … Join us over here, the weathers just fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/10/20)

I just noticed that there are two parts to your question / poll ... Oops!  ... so moving on ... the answer to the second part is ... cos' I can!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (23/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (23/10/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I just noticed that there are two parts to your question / poll ... Oops!  ... so moving on ... the answer to the second part is ... cos' I can!


I Second that sir.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (27/10/20)

Well there you have it folks, conclusive proof that if you go out and buy a vape, you exclusively vape pods.

Join this forum however and we mess with your head so much you become a vaping King, or Queen, that knows sumfing abaut sumfing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

